# HELP!! I AM SPARTA! ok, no I'm not, I'm just moving there!



## militsa (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi! I get the impression that some of you may know a bit more about this topic than myself.. Here is my story.. a tragic thing happened this past July..i fell in love with a greek man on my vacation in Greece.. I am returning from May-sept to see where things go. But like they say "when it's right, you just know!" something tells me I will be a permanent resident of Greece come next summer. Here's where you come in! Expat Experts! I have been looking everywhere for WORK! I will be moving to Sparta, and there are no real jobs there (other than resteraunts and bars which I refuse to do, only because I have spent the last 5 years in school in Canada finishing my Business Degree) So I have begun looking into work as you've described but have found it difficult to find credible job opportunities on the web. How do you know which ones to trust.. i know the obvious that if they ask for money then they're probably scams, but what about all the others? Are these types of jobs such as clerical work online etc legitimately going to make me any money to be able to live off of? Have you or anyone else ever done anything like that? I'm stressing out like you wouldn't believe! I have a job for the Federal Government here in Canada and feel like I am trading in what seems like a Bentley for a Pinto in terms of a career and a safe 'cushy life'.. Not just with work but with everything!! health care, social life, personal safety, affordable living, less corrupt gov't...I need to know if other *greek-canadians* have made the move to Greece and have lived to tell about it! I'm just not sure what to expect in terms of EVERYTHING! I can't live without this man, but will I be able to handle all of the craziness that Greece is! Can it really be compared to a life in Canada in any way!? Or will I jump out of my 3rd storey apartment windo wanting to end it all but just end up paralysed for life!

Basically I need to hear people's survival stories! and if anyone is around my age (26 as of today, maybe that's half the reason I'm freaking out so much!) has a moving to greece story I'd love to know what its like for our age group living and working in Greece!!
thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

The first thing you need to do - before you start looking for jobs online - is to contact the Greek Consulate in Canada and find out what you need for a long-stay visa. Your intended visit is longer than the 90 days you're allowed on a so-called Schengen Visa, so you'll have to get either a tourist visa (if you don't plan on working) or a work visa (though normally you have to have already gotten a job to apply for one). You can also find out any "gotchas" - like whether a tourist visa can be converted to a working visa in Greece, or if they will expect you to return home to apply for a work visa after you have found a job.

You might also want to try this site: EUROPA - EURES - Living & Working which is the European Union site for those looking to work in Greece. It will give you some idea of the job market and labor laws, and if you search a bit on the site, you'll probably find some information about living conditions and local customs.

It's getting more and more difficult for employers to justify hiring foreigners over local candidates, so you may want to plan on using your initial visit in May to do your real job hunting (including interviews). Between now and then, you can research what might be available in the area, but the chances of your getting hired sight-unseen are pretty slim. (And could be worse by next May if this economic crisis continues in the direction it is going.)

Big question - do you speak Greek? If not, you can use the next few months to get started learning the language. That will definitely help for finding a job once you get there.

Sounds exciting - but you can really help yourself by doing your homework on the legal requirements before you run into problems in Greece.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## militsa (Oct 9, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Hi, and welcome to the forum.
> 
> The first thing you need to do - before you start looking for jobs online - is to contact the Greek Consulate in Canada and find out what you need for a long-stay visa. Your intended visit is longer than the 90 days you're allowed on a so-called Schengen Visa, so you'll have to get either a tourist visa (if you don't plan on working) or a work visa (though normally you have to have already gotten a job to apply for one). You can also find out any "gotchas" - like whether a tourist visa can be converted to a working visa in Greece, or if they will expect you to return home to apply for a work visa after you have found a job.
> 
> ...


Hi Bev,

Thanks for the reply!
I guess I should have given a bit more information but when I wrote that post I think I went on a bit of a rant, so sorry! 
I guess I am one of the lucky ones because by the time I will be in Greece I will be an EU citizen with a passport, since both my parents were born there and we're in the final process of getting all the paper work done. 

That aside, I am also fluent in Greek (reading, writing speaking), with exception to having an accent that stands out like a sore thumb, I am very well able to communicate. So being able to legally stay and work in Greece and also communicate is not the problem.


My difficulty is just that I really think there is no hope in being able to establish a life in Greece that will leave me somewhat happy with myself, which will inevitably lead to unhappiness in the relationship (no matter how great he is) which will then probably lead to leaving greece.. (and yes I am the eternal pessimist). 

I just wonder how realistic it is to expect/hope to find respectable employment in a smaller city in Greece.

So having said all that, that I do infact have the basics of what one would need to survive in Greece, why is it then that it seems that I need so much more? Maybe it's as they say, that it's not what you know/have, it's WHO you know... I guess I may just have to wait and see.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, you've got the basics down. But as you say, just having the legalities under control doesn't mean you'll settle in as you would like to. There's no reason, though, to go into it assuming that you won't like the lifestyle.

Moving to any foreign country is a bit of a trauma. (That's why we have websites like this one in the first place!  ) Life styles really are different between countries, even between neighboring countries in the EU and it takes a bit of flexibility (not to mention a good sense of humor) to navigate the "culture gap."

Don't go over there expecting to find a life just like you've always planned it. Watch and learn as much as you can in the early months. Even if you find a job in your usual line of work, the working conditions and expectations will be different, so it will be like starting over again as a newbie. Be ready to ask questions and have to figure things out (like "why do they do that?"). Most of all, be ready to laugh at your own mistakes and misunderstandings - there will be plenty of them.

But you may just find once you've gotten through the adaptation process that the life you've carved out for yourself is even more enjoyable than what you thought you wanted back in the States.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## xtos (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Militsa

You sound just like me!!! I am in Canada too, (Greek-Canadian, age 31). I did not fall in love with a girl, but the lifestyle and my mission every waking moment and in my dreams is to move to Greece.

I think that if you have a job with the Federal Government, it may be a good idea NOT TO QUIT....just take an Extended Personal Leave. The Economic Crisis is much deeper that we think. I am having a problem finding a job here in Canada, in Greece if you are lucky you might get a job but only in the restaurants and bars. I was in Greece for 3 months Summer of 2003 and 2007, both times it is HELL to find anything and I saw a Very Big difference in the cost of things and my family's attitude towards me. 2003 was much more fun (First time back as adult), got to meet the rest of the family on dad's side and met many (too many friends to keep up with) and did keep in touch a lot with some family and friends during the 4 years and things were sill different in 2007, even though I was better prepared and by myself this time.
I am not going to tell you, not to go, but I will say think about it. I had family (Greek-Canadian) that moved back to Canada after living in Greece for 11 years. They had very good jobs in Greece and still are back here. I don't care what they tell me, but I do listen a bit and I am doing a lot of research and Hoping and Praying.....almost going insane and driving everyone around me MAD. Everyone is making bets on how many times an hour I say "Greece" or "Ellada" and other are running away if they see me coming....lol lol..lol.

OK 5 years of School.....No Student Loans??? No other Debts here???

I would find out from your job here if you can do it from Greece. That is my Plan, find a job in Canada that will allow me to work via online, voip phone (I have Primus Talkbroadband VOIP) and fax. I will even do it if they paid me in Canadian (I know, I will loose money on the exchange, but who cares, it will still work out in Euro More Than the Min Wages in Greece).

The other thing you may want to do is, fly him out here, for a while see if it is real. Remember, it is very easy to Fall In Love in Greece, I always feel like I am HIGH there and Nothing matters anywhere else. My Mom and Aunts just came back Last Week and now they are Greece This and Greece That too, but they said it is very expensive (to each their own, I can live on Very Little for a while).

Hope this helps, and maybe in May I will be on the same plane with you (if Air Canada, does not go Bankrupt Again) flying there. I will Pray for you and me. Write Back!!! 

Later!!!


P.S. Anybody Please Help!!! Need Online Job that I can do from Greece. Please contact me.


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

Militsa - hello! Just wanted to say...Im in Athens now looking for work - am an EU citizen too (Brit but with last few years in Finland). I spent over 20 years in Canada - raised my kids..(one is same age as u!) But, what Ive learnt as a traveler and immigrant etc, is dont even try to compare one country with another - it cant be done. For some reason your own parents left Greece because they felt Canada was a better choice for them and you. So what it all comes down to is the priorities. Each country will have some thing unique...and you have to decide in the LONG TERM what is most important...or if there is a good way to compromise (eg live in canada for 8 months of the year and Greece for the winter) . Make a list...talk it over with the bf... can your wage in Canada support him as well as you? Can his wage in Greece support u both? Also, dont think of the 'service industry' as less - it can be a stepping stone to other things - and from what Ive seen - in Greece you can move quite fast if you have ambition! Also, people will see you as earnest and hard working to start off at the bottom - think how Canadians would feel if a 'qualified' greek came to Canada and stepped to a job above yours. Good luck!


----------



## zoebraoudakis (Jan 20, 2009)

All of the above responses were really interesting for me.... My story is as follows.

Im Greek-English. Father Greek, mother English and my father died when I was very little. For the last 10 years I have been visiting regularly and umming and ahhing about what to do. There never seemed a right time and in all honesty, the only thing holding me back was me.

Last year I made the decision based on family priorities. My main reason for wanting to be here (in Crete) has always been to be closer to my family, to get to know them in a way you just cannot by holidaying and to learn the language. One of my uncle's (father's first cousin actually) passed away Christmas '07 and then when my father's brother died in August that was it. 

I had an excellent job. I was working in Criminal Law as a paralegal providing advice to criminals on their human rights serving sentences in prison. Ok, some may not say it was excellent but there was always going to be a long future in that line of work. I was studying and had completed one year with a few years to go. I had a legal background, having worked for one firm for 6 years, leaving and swearing I would never work in law again, taking time out and then returning to a different area of law at the start of 2007. I had made my mind up that was my future and that when I qualified I would open up my own Prison Law firm....

Well when my uncle died in August, I handed in my notice, booked a flight and was gone within the month (for the 40 day mass).... I have to say the first month was awful. I hated it, thought I had made a terrible decision and was regretting it. My family were not as I expected, I had been wearing rose tinted glasses but daily phone calls home to close family and some good friends advising me that this was what I had always wanted and that I should give it time....proved invaluable. 

I did not speak any greek. I understood some but not enough. I attended greek school for 2 months and picked up enough in order to be able to teach english. Im now teaching a few hours a week and think this is where my future will be as I would like to open my own school in a few years time...but who knows what is around the corner. 

Before christmas I emailed 25 hotels with my CV asking for work in either reception, bar or restaurant. Like you, I was loath to work in the bars or restaurants but had decided that for the first year it would not matter...whilst I found my feet. 

I had a few interviews before christmas and then in the last week I have had call backs and two sound offers. With only one language (and a half) reception is next to impossible to find as the hotels expect you to have at least two, if not more, languages, one being a Scandinavian language preferably although of course Greek helps. 

Anyway I was offered reception at one hotel and bar/restaurant at the other. It turns out that connections do help as although the bar/restaurant offer was closer to home, I was certain I would take the reception position... Anyway, I have been offered excellent wages which I cannot turn down waitressing and although its not ideal, like I say, for the first year I dont really mind...

So Im not sure what advice to give you although I thought my story might provide you with a little comfort. Im 28. The decision was made easy by circumstance as it 'felt right' but the actual day to day and readjusting was difficult at first. I think you need to persevere but if you have fallen in love, that in itself will help you. 

I also think that although you have a business degree, a viable option for you - depending on your interests of course - would be teaching....

Good luck and I look forward to hearing how you are getting on when you have made your decision...and when you have made your move! ;o)

Time for a quote :

As you travel through life,
your dreams will guide you,
determination will get you there,
and love will provide the greatest scenery of all.
- Michelle C. Ustaszeski -

xxx


----------



## stroumfaki (Jul 1, 2009)

The most important thing to remeber is to keep an open mind, and forget about Canada when you live in Greece. Dont make the mistake that most of us do and compare education, job opportunities, healthcare, nothing!! (we all do it from time to time, but its pointless) They are 2 very different countries. Focus on making friends, enjoying the relaxed lifestyle, the weather, the awesome activities that go on in the summer,(panigireia, being with family, the beach, trips to the mountains) I love sparti !!

As far as jobs I think you will have better luck in Athens considering you have a masters. But that place is a zoo, I would never life there. 

You would have to get your degree recognized by DOATAP doatap.gr and then you can start applying to jobs offered in the private sector. In the meantime you can teach English (usually private lessons pay more) You can find more info at hau.gr (or go door to door in every english school and leave your resume(biografiko) ..you can also go to OAED and register yourself as unemployed, they are helpful at finding jobs. Also check out apela.gr Also stop by hotels , and restaraunts I'm sure they are hiring now that it is summer time. 

Oti alo thes stile mou minima! Kai I wish you good luck


----------



## militsa (Oct 9, 2008)

xtos said:


> Hi Militsa
> 
> You sound just like me!!! I am in Canada too, (Greek-Canadian, age 31). I did not fall in love with a girl, but the lifestyle and my mission every waking moment and in my dreams is to move to Greece.
> 
> ...






Hi Xtos,

I never ended up reading all these replies after I had left for Greece! there are some very helpful people on this site. After reading what you wrote your enthusiasm for Greece sounds very much like mine, and like you, most of my close friends also like to poke fun at how often I bring up Greece daily in our conversations. I am curious to hear if you've managed to get there or are still in the planning stages, I have some insight from my few months spent living in Greece.. if you'd like, email me at

filakia
xoxo


----------



## griffin63 (Oct 17, 2009)

militsa said:


> Hi! I get the impression that some of you may know a bit more about this topic than myself.. Here is my story.. a tragic thing happened this past July..i fell in love with a greek man on my vacation in Greece.. I am returning from May-sept to see where things go. But like they say "when it's right, you just know!" something tells me I will be a permanent resident of Greece come next summer. Here's where you come in! Expat Experts! I have been looking everywhere for WORK! I will be moving to Sparta, and there are no real jobs there (other than resteraunts and bars which I refuse to do, only because I have spent the last 5 years in school in Canada finishing my Business Degree) So I have begun looking into work as you've described but have found it difficult to find credible job opportunities on the web. How do you know which ones to trust.. i know the obvious that if they ask for money then they're probably scams, but what about all the others? Are these types of jobs such as clerical work online etc legitimately going to make me any money to be able to live off of? Have you or anyone else ever done anything like that? I'm stressing out like you wouldn't believe! I have a job for the Federal Government here in Canada and feel like I am trading in what seems like a Bentley for a Pinto in terms of a career and a safe 'cushy life'.. Not just with work but with everything!! health care, social life, personal safety, affordable living, less corrupt gov't...I need to know if other *greek-canadians* have made the move to Greece and have lived to tell about it! I'm just not sure what to expect in terms of EVERYTHING! I can't live without this man, but will I be able to handle all of the craziness that Greece is! Can it really be compared to a life in Canada in any way!? Or will I jump out of my 3rd storey apartment windo wanting to end it all but just end up paralysed for life!
> 
> Basically I need to hear people's survival stories! and if anyone is around my age (26 as of today, maybe that's half the reason I'm freaking out so much!) has a moving to greece story I'd love to know what its like for our age group living and working in Greece!!
> thanks!


Hi and great situation.I myself am British and fell in love with a Finnish Woman when I was 25.I have read your article 2 X3 times.I can totally empathise with your your situation.I had the same feelings as you find yourself in presently.I gave up a good career,freins,family and house because of love.I spoke no Finnish,how no job to come to,and for all intent and purposes,was playing a game of Russian Roulette.
However after a rocky first 2 years,Things began to improve.I found work,teaching Englishrivately.From there I met more contacts and the rest is history.I have now lived in Finland for 21 years,still married to the same Finnish Lady.The point being is if love beckons,follow your heart.I may be one of the lucky ones,,I dont know,or infact I do klnow I was very fortunate to be given the chance to live a different life,in a different country,culture and with some one I fell in love with.It was difficult to begin with,but woyuld I trade it?No way;I now feel more Finnish than British,I speak more languages than if I stayed at home and regarding Freinds:Well,I now have so many Finnish freinds and as they say,"We are fortunate if we have 3 freinds in this life".
I say to you,go for it.Living abroad opens your eyes,introduces you to new experiences,teaches you about yourself and in the end makes you a richer person,more humble and independantat the same time.

Good luck with whatever you decide,"To get to the other side of the window,you have to first walk through the door",before it closes.
Best Regards
Greg:ranger:


----------



## damer (Sep 9, 2009)

militsa said:


> Hi! I get the impression that some of you may know a bit more about this topic than myself.. Here is my story.. a tragic thing happened this past July..i fell in love with a greek man on my vacation in Greece.. I am returning from May-sept to see where things go. But like they say "when it's right, you just know!" something tells me I will be a permanent resident of Greece come next summer. Here's where you come in! Expat Experts! I have been looking everywhere for WORK! I will be moving to Sparta, and there are no real jobs there (other than resteraunts and bars which I refuse to do, only because I have spent the last 5 years in school in Canada finishing my Business Degree) So I have begun looking into work as you've described but have found it difficult to find credible job opportunities on the web. How do you know which ones to trust.. i know the obvious that if they ask for money then they're probably scams, but what about all the others? Are these types of jobs such as clerical work online etc legitimately going to make me any money to be able to live off of? Have you or anyone else ever done anything like that? I'm stressing out like you wouldn't believe! I have a job for the Federal Government here in Canada and feel like I am trading in what seems like a Bentley for a Pinto in terms of a career and a safe 'cushy life'.. Not just with work but with everything!! health care, social life, personal safety, affordable living, less corrupt gov't...I need to know if other *greek-canadians* have made the move to Greece and have lived to tell about it! I'm just not sure what to expect in terms of EVERYTHING! I can't live without this man, but will I be able to handle all of the craziness that Greece is! Can it really be compared to a life in Canada in any way!? Or will I jump out of my 3rd storey apartment windo wanting to end it all but just end up paralysed for life!
> 
> Basically I need to hear people's survival stories! and if anyone is around my age (26 as of today, maybe that's half the reason I'm freaking out so much!) has a moving to greece story I'd love to know what its like for our age group living and working in Greece!!
> thanks!



Hi. You're right. It's an incredibly tough market when it comes to jobs simply because apart from tourism and the hospitality industry (which are the main industries in the country) there aren't any to speak of. At the same time however anyone with a decent skill set and the ability to work online and offer added-value services can create a profitable niche. 

As it happens I know of one Greek Canadian who runs a company in Canada from Greece (he's in Canada at the moment) - not sure if he has any opportunities but any contact may be of use. Let me know how and I can get his details to you.


----------



## viktorhk (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello militsa. Have you moved to Greece ?


----------



## Musicman6548 (Mar 3, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Have a Metaxa and chill. It will all seem slightly better tomorrow, but in my experience, don't have two....

Good luck

Musicman


----------

